# Vascularity



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

how do you achieve this do you need to cycle or what ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cheesecake,Anavar,Methyl Tren,Liquid Fury...................fly your kite kid.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

low bodyfat


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> low bodyfat


i have low bodyfat about 5%


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

pea head said:


> Cheesecake,Anavar,Methyl Tren,Liquid Fury...................fly your kite kid.


i dont want to cycle again though got a small gyno lump under each nipple and bulls have shrunk lmao


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've vascularity on my arms, chest and shoulders, and still got a gut on me, so it's not overall body fat because technically I'm nowhere near low enough, yet some of my veins look like cables.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've vascularity on my arms, chest and shoulders, and still got a gut on me, so it's not overall body fat because technically I'm nowhere near low enough, yet some of my veins look like cables.


i mean like apperance of the veins really big no just certain vains like im on about so they highly visible over whole body like someone doing a bodybuilding comp


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tyz123 said:


> i have low bodyfat about 5%


 :blink:

5% ? lol

PICS now..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It might be genetic mate.

Or high blood pressure


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

If your 5% you should defiantly see them? Im about 18% and on arm days mine are visible


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dux said:


> It might be genetic mate.
> 
> Or high blood pressure


Def looks like from his Avatar he's 7%.. def not any higher but 5% ??


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Steuk said:


> If your 5% you should defiantly see them? Im about 18% and on arm days mine are visible


i can see them everyday i just mean so there massive like so you can see them in shoulders in chest and so they go HUGE !!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Steuk said:


> If your 5% you should defiantly see them? Im about 18% and on arm days mine are visible


He looks very cut and dry so yes I am doubtful about 5%.. 7 yes like I said.. yes he should be able to see every single veins popping out down to 5..


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Gymgym what's your bf %? Look pretty lean.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Def looks like from his Avatar he's 7%.. def not any higher but 5% ??


I don't know mate, I always find people stressing about bf% as comical. Whether someone tells you your 6% or 12% you don't look any different.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

is there not liek anything you can take ? and how do peopel that do shows get so vainy low body fat isnt just going to make your veins pop like that


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tyz123 said:


> i can see them everyday i just mean so there massive like so you can see them in shoulders in chest and so they go HUGE !!


You will never get this mate unless u are gearing.. simple as that! And the day u gear up u will jump from 7% (as I dont believe u are 5% thats a clear fact) to 9/11% as u will put on thicker mass and fat.. so u choose: getting bigger and fatter to see those BIG veines or staying the way u are and not having any BIG ones


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Tyz you tried a p/wo sup? Like jack3d, hemo rage etc? They claim to give you more vascularity.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tyz123 said:


> is there not liek anything you can take ? and how do peopel that do shows get so vainy low body fat isnt just going to make your veins pop like that


Viagra during contest


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Gymgym what's your bf %? Look pretty lean.


Am down to 8 at the moment and pretty happy - no obsessed about being any leaner as it's sooo hard to maintain mass then..


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Tyz you tried a p/wo sup? Like jack3d, hemo rage etc? They claim to give you more vascularity.


im using one made by sci mx now its down stairs came with my omni mx hardcore


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tren? X x


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hemo-Rage Black Ultra Concentrate is going to hit you hard and fast. Just one scoop and you're set for a pre-workout experience unlike anything else: Beyond extreme raging energy, skin bursting pumps, freakish blood-engorged vascularity, tunnel-vision like mental focus and clarity, record-shattering strength gains and instant muscle volume expansion. However, be warned: This formula is evil and may be way too strong for some individuals.

Obviously there going to over hype there products but I use hemo and it's great.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Tren? X x


i want to cycle again just had loads of sides last time my balls shrunk like F*** , got gyno lumps


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

gymgym said:


> You will never get this mate unless u are gearing.. simple as that! And the day u gear up u will jump from 7% (as I dont believe u are 5% thats a clear fact) to 9/11% as u will put on thicker mass and fat.. so u choose: getting bigger and fatter to see those BIG veines or staying the way u are and not having any BIG ones


Fat? Water maybe, but why fat is the diet is spot on?


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

gymgym said:


> You will never get this mate unless u are gearing.. simple as that! And the day u gear up u will jump from 7% (as I dont believe u are 5% thats a clear fact) to 9/11% as u will put on thicker mass and fat.. so u choose: getting bigger and fatter to see those BIG veines or staying the way u are and not having any BIG ones


This is the biggest pile of rubbish I've heard in a while


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

tyz123 said:


> i want to cycle again just had loads of sides last time my balls shrunk like F*** , got gyno lumps


So take the necessary precautions next time.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Hemo-Rage Black Ultra Concentrate is going to hit you hard and fast. Just one scoop and you're set for a pre-workout experience unlike anything else: Beyond extreme raging energy, skin bursting pumps, freakish blood-engorged vascularity, tunnel-vision like mental focus and clarity, record-shattering strength gains and instant muscle volume expansion. However, be warned: This formula is evil and may be way too strong for some individuals.
> 
> Obviously there going to over hype there products but I use hemo and it's great.


from the one im using now after i take in skin starts burning like i sweat alot and it stings


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

tyz123 said:


> i want to cycle again just had loads of sides last time my balls shrunk like F*** , got gyno lumps


then take hcg and an AI


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dux said:


> So take the necessary precautions next time.


i was going to do a test prop cyle , ive got loads of aas here i got tri test and deca but thats heavy


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

m575 said:


> then take hcg and an AI


i got it from taking hcg but i took hcg like on pct as my balls were shut down and couldnt get it before


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

oh and by the way i have one really big vein. but thats another thread :whistling:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

tyz123 said:


> i got it from taking hcg but i took hcg like on pct as my balls were shut down and couldnt get it before


did you not have any nolva on hand? next time you start just make sure you have everything BEFORE you start. should save you any problems then.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

m575 said:


> did you not have any nolva on hand? next time you start just make sure you have everything BEFORE you start. should save you any problems then.


i was using nolva aswell didnt work for me ! i got ai now though got **** load of armidex i just want someone tell me how to do the whole cycle could you pm me on what to do ! say if i had test prop ! i got armidex hcg , bacteriostatic water , nolva


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Deca won't help with vascularity.

Try test, tren and mast.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

m575 said:


> oh and by the way i have one really big vein. but thats another thread :whistling:


Ha!! X x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

tyz123 said:


> i want to cycle again just had loads of sides last time my balls shrunk like F*** , got gyno lumps


Well I'm sure the lads can advise u on that stuff whereas I can't... I just like veins x x


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Well I'm sure the lads can advise u on that stuff whereas I can't... I just like veins x x


Like this... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Like this... :whistling:
> View attachment 81469


Sweet Jesus!!  x x


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Dont think low bf comes into it completely as I know some with high bf but vascular arms and at the opposite end of the spectrum, both Jay Cutler and Flex Lewis to name two havent been very vascular on stage.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

One of the best cycles to do for vascular is boldenone,,,,,,best on a 14 week cycle tho as its slow hard gains tho well worth it.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dux said:


> Fat? Water maybe, but why fat is the diet is spot on?


Hardly can get any mass without losing on definition therefore adding on fat.



roadz said:


> This is the biggest pile of rubbish I've heard in a while


lol glad


----------

